# 584 silver screens wanted



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

I would be very pleased to hear from anyone wishing to sell some exterior silver screens at a reasonable price or alternatively advise which are the best manufacturers available. Thanks


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

What chassis is your van on?


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I am taking it that you are after screens for a B584 on a Fiat chassis?
I bought some for mine from Taylor Made see here...

http://www.taylormade-window-covers.co.uk/contact.html

I am very pleased with my set. Easy to put on a do the job well.

Johnny F


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

It is based on a Fiat Ducato 2001


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Same as mine then. Give Taylor made a ring.

Johnny F


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

thanks


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

I may have the Long external windscreen cover by Taylormade.

The long windscreen covers are 9 inches longer. This means that they cover the grille at the bottom of the windscreen.

This extra length really keeps out bad weather, giving ultimate insulation. 

Used twice on my Fiat 06 Model which got written off, waiting for new 07 Van to see if it fits, I will sell if it does'nt.


----------

